

College Tips By Google: You’ll Fail Without These 16 Google Products - ankneo
http://techcrunch.com/2011/12/13/college-tips-by-google-youll-fail-without-these-16-google-products/

======
pwr
i don't care why this is on techcrunch. but hn? realy?

~~~
danoprey
And getting upvoted? Such a pointless post.

~~~
ankneo
just an attempt to show how desperately google is trying!

